# Wow It worked!



## Jan Johnson (Aug 3, 2021)

You might remember I posted about a couple of difficult fragrances that I can’t do without because they are so darned popular! I dread them like crazy! French Gardenia is a lovely fragrance from WSP that accelerates and rices every single time. I've been able to deal with the very fast trace, but the ricing is impossible! I tried the method that I read about on some thread from BB . I can't believe it! It worked! I separated out from the batch oils the same amount of oil as the fragrance. (This would be the liquid at room temp oils.) I heated the oil in the microwave to 100 degrees and mixed in my room temperature fragrance. Probably about 10 minutes passed before I was ready for the fragrance.  I poured the fragrance while I smoothly whisked it into the batter, and it came together perfectly! I was so excited I had to let you know!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 3, 2021)

That is such a GREAT tip I'm bookmarking it!!!


----------



## Jan Johnson (Aug 3, 2021)

I really hope it works for you as well as it worked for me!


----------



## Ford (Aug 4, 2021)

Cool. I have some honeysuckle. That accelerates and rices. Will try this next time. Thanks.


----------



## Jan Johnson (Aug 4, 2021)

Great! After the French Gardenia I soaped a run of Honeysuckle from MMS. Since it was a new fragrance to me and I wasn't sure what it would do. I made a guess that it would be be difficult being a floral, so I used the same method. I'm not sure if it would have riced, but with the method it worked out great! 
No ricing and it actually accelerated less than the F. Gardenia... I hope this helps and everything works out for you!


----------



## AAShillito (Aug 27, 2021)

Omg I need to do this! Screenshotting


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2021)

So, was the oil and fo mix room temperature by the time you used it? I've used  BB's trick before, but never had good results with it.  Wondering where the "magic" actually happens....


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 27, 2021)

Wow! So the same amount of oil as the fo amount, heat together to 100 degrees (40 Celsius) the cool to room temp and add? Or add at that temp?


----------



## Vicki C (Aug 27, 2021)

Total game change!


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 27, 2021)

AAShillito said:


> Omg I need to do this! Screenshotting


Ditto!   Thanks4Sharing!


----------



## MLSB (Aug 27, 2021)

I can’t believe BB would direct you to heat an FO in the microwave and Even if it is in oil, that is asking for a fire in your microwave


----------



## ~Dragonfly~ (Aug 27, 2021)

MLSB said:


> I can’t believe BB would direct you to heat an FO in the microwave and Even if it is in oil, that is asking for a fire in your microwave


I didn't understand it that way. It looks like she heated the oil to 100, then added the room temp FO after it was out of the microwave. Did I misunderstand then?


----------



## Jan Johnson (Aug 27, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> So, was the oil and fo mix room temperature by the time you used it? I've used  BB's trick before, but never had good results with it.  Wondering where the "magic" actually happens....


Hi lenarennee
The first time I used this method the fragrance and oil had about 10 minutes to cool a very small amount...The second time I used the method when it came time for the fragrance I found that it had cooled to about 90 degrees so I gave it a 5 second burst in the microwave and it brought it back to 100...careful not to overheat. I was afraid that maybe the success of the first time was some kind of a fluke....The second time was even better! Yay! Let me know how it works for you. 
Thanks, Jan


----------



## Jan Johnson (Aug 27, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Wow! So the same amount of oil as the fo amount, heat together to 100 degrees (40 Celsius) the cool to room temp and add? Or add at that temp?


Hi KiwiMoose...I heated the oil to 100 degrees in my microwave it took exactly 15 seconds. Then I stirred in the room temperature fragrance. If it cools very much before you're ready to use it give it a quick maybe 5 second boost back to 100. Then when you're ready pour smoothly with one hand while you whisk to incorporate with the other. I've used it a second time and it worked like a charm! Good Luck...let me know how it works for you!
Thanks, Jan


----------



## Jan Johnson (Aug 27, 2021)

MLSB said:


> I can’t believe BB would direct you to heat an FO in the microwave and Even if it is in oil, that is asking for a fire in your microwave


Hi MLSB... The method is you heat the oils in the microwave remove them from the microwave and then add the room temperature fragrance. 

The last time I tried BB's method my oil and fragrance had cooled to about 90 degrees and I decided it could be heated together for a 5 second burst which brought it back to 100.  The flash point on French Gardenia is 200, so I felt safe that I wouldn't flash off any of the scent. But for the trick to work the fragrance doesn't need to go into the microwave at all. 
Thanks, Jan


----------



## TennisGirl (Aug 30, 2021)

Jan Johnson said:


> The flash point on French Gardenia is 200, so I felt safe that I wouldn't flash off any of the scent. But for the trick to work the fragrance doesn't need to go into the microwave at all.
> Thanks, Jan


Flash point is irrelevant because it refers to the temp at which the substance will ignite if exposed to flame.

As soapers we are concerned about evaporation, not flash point. We care about whether the additional heat will cause more of the EO/FO to evaporate, not ingite.

Unless you are melting your oils on a gas stove, in which case, hopefully you are being super careful because the oil itself can catch fire at much lower temps.

Sorry, came back to say, thanks very much for this tip. I only have one ricer FO that I adore, and I've only been able to use it in HP so far. But I'm going to try this way and see how she goes. Did you have any time to swirl, or was it a single color kind of deal?


----------



## Jan Johnson (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi TennisGirl

I don't think that this method helps with the acceleration, just the ricing.  I was just excited to get a smooth creamy pour. Your fragrance might allow you more time.

The method calls for using oils from the batch that are liquid at room temperature so no melting needed. I used a microwave to heat it to 100 degrees.

Good Luck...I hope it works for you!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks for the tip- I was able to make a beautiful batch with an iffy fragrance oil!


----------



## Jan Johnson (Sep 3, 2021)

Fantastic!! So glad for you! Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## math ace (Sep 12, 2021)

OMG, I can't wait to try this tip! Normally,  I won't touch a fragrance that rices.  Life is too short to deal with the ricing drama!

I'll try this tip the next time I run across a naughty fragrance that I really like.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 12, 2021)

Jan Johnson said:


> I separated out from the batch oils the same amount of oil as the fragrance. (This would be the liquid at room temp oils.) I heated the oil in the microwave to 100 degrees and mixed in my room temperature fragrance. Probably about 10 minutes passed before I was ready for the fragrance. I poured the fragrance while I smoothly whisked it into the batter, and it came together perfectly!


 I do this same thing only with castor oil (from the recipe) either an hour before or overnight and add it to the warmed oils before adding the lye solution. Adding it to the oils helps me to remember to add it.  I've never had a problem with ricing.


----------



## Jan Johnson (Sep 12, 2021)

I know! I would have given up on this one if I could have! Why is it that the most difficult fragrances are always the ones everyone wants? Good Luck! Let us know how it works for you!  

Zany...that sounds great! I've never added fragrance to the oils before the lye solution because I'm afraid of surprises due to wicked acceleration particularly when I need to use color. I love that it works and I'm definitely going to try it! Thank you!


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Sep 13, 2021)

I've been doing this same method basically for several months.  The exception is that I add the FO to the oils after they're melted and waiting for the lye solution.  Then SB mix to trace and all is good.  A little faster trace is some aspects, no loss of fragrance, no ricing at all, no messing around with a MW oven or extra containers either. 
Easy Peasy... Lemon Squeezy!


----------

